# Last resort



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I carry a handgun for self defense and have my permit. I feel the handgun is my last resort to protect myself or others. What I don't understand is why we are not allowed to use less deadly weapons before using our firearm. I would like to carry a baton or tazer or even a baseball bat but they are all illegal. It seems to me that if I qualify to carry a firearm then why not allow us to carry less lethal weapons?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Man, I didn't know things were that restictive on Planet Zeon 

It depends on the state. I have seen people from certain states claim that they have a "concealed weapon permit" - and it doesn't just apply to a gun. But, this is the minority. Most states - the permit is only for a gun.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> It depends on the state. I have seen people from certain states claim that they have a "concealed weapon permit" - and it doesn't just apply to a gun. But, this is the minority. Most states - the permit is only for a gun.


Maybe it's a conspiracy by the states and they want only one side of the story? :mrgreen:

Seriously, I have no idea. Here in NC it's a Concealed Handgun Permit only. My wife has said she would like to carry a baton because she's not sure she would be able to use it (no physically, but mentally have the ability to shoot someone). I wouldn't mind the option myself. But that would be illegal. So now all she has is OC spray. I gotta convince her to get a gun!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Todd said:


> Maybe it's a conspiracy


by the Democrats, yes...they WANT us to only be able to use our guns so they can say how evil they are! Those tricky little bastards!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

It does make you wonder. Just like the vertical hand grip on a rifle. It’s illegal unless you are willing to pay 200 bucks to get a permit but you can own the rifle without said permit. Personally, I’d shot someone in self defense before I’d beat them with the vertical hand grip. ATF just don’t make sense some (most) of the time. I wonder if the vertical hand grip goes back to the roaring twenties and the Tommy Gun?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> It does make you wonder. Just like the vertical hand grip on a rifle. It's illegal unless you are willing to pay 200 bucks to get a permit but you can own the rifle without said permit. Personally, I'd shot someone in self defense before I'd beat them with the vertical hand grip. ATF just don't make sense some (most) of the time. I wonder if the vertical hand grip goes back to the roaring twenties and the Tommy Gun?


I've never heard of that before. Doesn't make a lot of sense since you can buy a shotgun with dual pistol/vertical grips just about anywhere.

I'd better look into that a little deeper before I do my AR build.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That must be a state thing - here, as long as the rifle doesn't get too short, U can put any handgrip ya want on it. Its when U get a "rifle" shorter than 26 inches that you have an issue. THEN ya gotta pay.

If I didn't have to pay the $200 tax stamp on top of the parts and labor, I might short barrel my PS90.


----------



## Sean (Feb 5, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Man, I didn't know things were that restictive on Planet Zeon
> 
> It depends on the state. I have seen people from certain states claim that they have a "concealed weapon permit" - and it doesn't just apply to a gun. But, this is the minority. Most states - the permit is only for a gun.


In Arizona a CONCEALED WEAPONS PERMIT is just that. It covers everything...even sword canes if one were so inclined to carry one.

Tazers, are not considered a WEAPON here...so you can carry one even without permit. Open carry is also an OLD right here...so...I guess I am lucky to be here.


----------

